

Flipkart vs Infibeam : Customer Service - rahularora

I ordered a book each from Flipkart and Infibeam to test how Cash-on-delivery concept works. Instead, i saw how different these 2 companies are in terms of Customer Service. The shipping (AFLwiz) provided by Infibeam is the worst i have ever encountered. 6days and the package is still lying in AFL's center hardly 6km from my place. After numerous calls, i decided to write a post and spread the message around. Avoid infibeam. I didn't pay a dime to them (Cash on delivery) but to the ones who prepaid the amount, this is a stressful exercise.<p>http://arorarahul.com/post/5184767172/tale-of-two-bookstores-flipkart-and-infibeam
======
rahularora
[Update : Infibeam does not have a proper order search mechanism. I went to
their site checking my OrderID and it’s showing that I haven’t ordered
anything in the last month. It, however, is listed on their email which was
sent on April 28. No email from infibeam in ur inbox, no OrderID. Wow! ]

[Update 2 : AFLwiz, the courier service is owned by FedEx. Received a call
from their head-office. They apologized for the goof-up. I appreciate it. But,
no response from Infibeam yet. Even if the goof-up was because of the courier
service, Infibeam is responsible for it. It is Infibeam’s responsibility to
track packages as well. This also comes in “Customer Satisfaction”.]

[Update 3: I received a call from Infibeam. They apologized about the goof-up.
Told me that shipping issues are also their responsibility. I gave my feedback
that the orders that i placed was not in my account. Some tech issue i guess.
Best part, I am getting the book free. Weird part, FedEx called me to tell
that the delivery boy left at 11.30 and the place is 6km from my home. I guess
he is coming on foot because 6 hours have passed :P]

